# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  E-maile dashurie

## baby dream

Shpirt , iku dhe nje dite , si shume te tjera . Por sikur jane zgajtur pak ditet dhe jane me te rendesishme megjithese ikin dhe skthehen me . Me ka mare malli zemer , cdo dite qe po ikne kohet e fundit sikur edhe nje minute te jete me e gjate dita e kuptoj me shume , e ndjej me shume qe te dua . Kuptoj qe kohet e fundit po ndodh dicka ne jeten time , jeta ime sado me halle dhe mall per familjen prap ka ngjyra tjera , ngjyra me te qeshura me te bukura me te embla , jeta me duket ka mare ngjyren e syve te tu , kjo edhe me ben njeriun me te lumtur ne bote por edhe me tremb paksa , me tremb arsyet i di edhe ti sepse boll qe te te them nje gje te vogel qe te kuptosh : psh dite e shtune , 6 maj , mbasdite , pranvere , dite e gjate , peme te gjitha jeshile , gjalleri kudo dhe imagine sikur per arsyet qe dihen sjam afer teje ne keto momente  ........eeeeeeeeeeee qe tani me bie te fiket .

Shpirt , ka kohe qe je bere pjese e pandashme e imja qe te mbaj me fanatizem kudo , ka kohe qe e adhuroj naten , sepse pas nje dite te gjate , me pune , me sh njerez ne pune , me budallalliqet e perditshme vjen momenti magjik ku ndjehem zot i situates , mbyll syte dhe nese gjumi nuk eshte shume afer meje e kerkoj une ate por nderkohe fluturoj gjithandej , ne cdo cep te cdo dite qe nga dita qe te kam njohur . Nata me duket si nje teater me te njejtin aktor , aktor qe leviz ne skene por qe nuk aktron por thjesht kujton me mall cdo dite qe iken , cdo takim tonin , cdo shaka , cdo gricje  , cdo gje ..................gozhda ngec ke syckat me te bukura ne bote , kacurrelat ( per te qene i sinqerte edhe ke bycat ) , dhe nuk ndodh si ne gjitha skenat ku aktoret mundohen qe me lojen e tyre te kenaqin publikun , jo ne kete teater "aktroj" per qefin tim , per inatin e gjithe atyre perfshi dhe ne dy qe bejne te pamundur qe te te shijoj ne cdo moment , me duket sikur shfryj inatin duke ju then : skeni cme beni endrrat dhe kujtimet smi prekni dot sepse i kam te shenjta dhe jane te mijat . Jane pjese e botes time , qe me te thene te drejten muajt e fundit futem shpesh ne skutat e botes time dhe harroj te dal ndonjeher .

Shpirt , kur ta lexosh kete email mundohu te kuptos edhe nje seconde te vetme se : te dua shume , te adhuroj , te ndjej , te dashuroj dhe te kam gjithcka !

Deri sa te shihemi te puc shume shume shume dhe te kam kotelen time qe se perkedhel dot , qe sja perkedhel bishtin po ska gje se ajo vete e ka nje cike te perkedhelur bishtin .

----------


## baby dream

Bebu ime , e tmerrshme kur te mora ne telefon me the qe je turni dyte , me duket nje shekull deri sa te vije ora e turnit te dyte , me mori malli sepse u be gjate kohe qe ste kam takuar , qe nga ………………. ora 5 e mengjesit , qe kur me doli gjumi kuptova qe isha ne enderr dhe jo me ty tek Tara ne mal te zi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bebu ime se di se cpo ndodh por une nuk ngopem se ndenjuri me ty pervec se te jetoj nen te nejten cati me ty , duke te vene ne gjume me te perkdhelura te pafundme , duke u zgjuar here pas here naten per te te pa se sa engjellore je kur fle , duke te zgjuar me 1 milion te puthura ne mengjes , duke be dush bashke , duke la kicat  bashke ……………!!!!!!!!!! Dje ndenja goxha prane teje , por su ngopa sepse sapo ika ndjeva nje boshllik te madh , aq sa me dukej sikur smerja fryme me , isha me humor per toke sepse pas nje dite te gjate perballe syve te tu qe mua me luajne mendsh ( hera e pare ne jete qe me cmendin  syte e nje femre , sme ka ndodhur asnjehere deri me sot ) u shkeputa prej teje dhe kemebet e mia me zor drejtonin makinen  , me dukej cdo gje e rende , sikur ngec koha ne ato momente asgje s`leviz , pervec mendjes qe kthehet mbrapa ne kohe dhe me rikujton gjithcka qe ka te beje me ty !
Bebu ime , te dua shume dhe kete gje mos e harro , sepse je bere njeriu per te cilin e filloj diten qe sa hap syte duke te menduar e deri sa I lutem gjumit qe te vije dhe mos te me ler vetem nen pushtetin e enderrave me sy hapur sepse eshte e dhimbshme te shtrihesh per te fjetur diku ku sje ti , ku sjane kacurrelat e tua qe do vdes per to , qe sjane syte e tu qe kur jane te qeshur ta bejne gropen ………….dhe duke I kujtuar gjitha keto me zor vjen edhe gjumi , I thencin gjum  sepse eshte nje mal I tere me enderra me ty bebu ime . O bebu edhe mbreme kur po ikja ne shtepi ndegjova prape kengen kacurrela ……………eh si u bera kur u permenda dhe kuptova qe ste kisha me prane ……..

Tani do mundohem te punoj paksa qe te heq sadopak mendjen , por nderkohe do te mendoj ty . Te pres ne dreke qe te flasim bashke bebu ime .

Te puc shume shume …………….

----------


## baby dream

edhe nje here miremengjes shpirt , i lexova emailet , cte te them sgjej fjale te pershkruaj cfare ndjeva kur i lexova , ehhhhhhhhhhhh , te duhet edhe 30 min per te shkuar ne zyre , nderkohe sdo pi kafe , por dua te rri me ty , te te shkruaj , duke imagjinuar se si pikat e shiut qe bien mbi faqe ti fshij me shume butesi dhe te puth pafundesisht , te puth ty o njeri i cuditshem qe cuditerisht je fudtur ne jeten time , por tani ska me as nje cudi ne kete histori , sepse perderisa sa pervec enderrave me sy hapur edhe ato me sy mbyllur i shohim njesoj ( me karambol qe te " karambolofsha " une ty pafundesisht deri sa te bien gomat pertoke e deri sa te bjeri vida e fundit ) sme duket asnje gje cudi por thjesht eshte e shkruar qe te te dua dhe te dua me gjith shpirt , nuk e di por zgjohem dhe bej dy gjera momentin e pare qe hap syte i lutem zotit qe gjithe njerezit e mi andej larg te kene kaluar edhe nje nate te qete dhe pa halle dhe gjeja e dyte qe bej i mbyll prape syte per ca caste dhe imagjinoj se cpo ben bebu ( keshtu do te te therras qe sot , se besoj se te bezdis , edhe nese ste pelqen do te bej qe me kalimin e kohes ta pelqesh ) , si ka fjetur , po shtriqet apo jo si kotele ne krevat dhe me vjen qe me pizhame tja fus dhe me vrap te vi ke krevati jot dhe te te ndjej gjithe ngrohtesine e trupit qe ke ne mengjes . Te dua shpirt , dhe me ne fund jam sh i lumtur qe egziston dikush qe me ben te ndjehem i lumtur dhe me adrenaline yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy , dje kisha ankth dhe ngerc ne fyt ne momentet qe do vendosnit se cdo benit do vinit apo jo ke kafja dhe kur the po o zot sta pershkruaj dot te rrahuren e zemres po me dilte vendit aq shume u gezova sa nga qe skisha tru ne ato momente e shtrengova nga vetja ate qe kisha me vete , zonjen bosse , dhe ajo me pa si e habitur cpati ky , kjo ndodhi kur po shkonim ke makina ( me fal qe e kapa bebu ) 
Do vazhdoj te kem besim ke zoti qe do na japi aq sa meritojme dhe jo me shume dmth qe kete shi , kete te ftohet ne nje dite ne te ardhmen te jemi ne ne nje shtepize une dhe bebu ime , dhe asgje rreth nesh sepse te dua zemer .
E di qe thua posi posi posi shikon endrra me sy hapur por cti bej e ndjej nje gje te tille . Tani meqe mbrarove se lexuari emailin bebu ime , porosit nje kafe turke nese se ke porositur kur hyre , ndize dhe nji dahon per mua dhe ...............te puth shumeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bebu ime ........................

----------


## baby dream

Shpirt , zemer , sa me ke munguar mbreme , spo gjeja vrime ku te futesha , ne oren 17.45 kalova ke zyra jote te pashe por ishe me njerez , jashte ishte nje cader e kuqe , me erdhi shume keq qe ste takova dot , qe te dilje te pakten deri ke dera qe te lagnin pikat e shiut dhe te te shokpja edhe me te bukur sec je , por ska gje se nga larg te pashe dhe sikur u mbusha me jete , nderkohe duke ikur po ndegjoja muzike te bukur , kishte shume trafik , dhe me dukej sikur cdo kenge e bukur ke club fm eshte krijuar per ty !

Ne shpi po luaja mendsh , u shtriva nga ora 18.20 duke te menduar , iken dhe dritat ( sa qef ) dhe nga ora 19.00 me kishte zene gjumi , u zgjova ne 23.00 se me thrriten per ti hap rrugen me makine , pastaj skisha gjum me deri ne 2 gjithe kohes po mendoja gjithcka qe ka te beje me ty qe diten e pare qe te kam pa e deri dje !

Sot sa hapa syte ne krevat po mendoja pixhamet e bukula me arusa , dhe po pyesja veten a me ka pa ne ederrr apo jo ?

Shpirt te uroj nje dite te mbare dhe sa me te shkurter sepse ne darke dua te te shoh se me ka mare malli shumeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee……………………..

----------


## baby dream

bebu , nese sme shikon online jam ne mbledhje !

Dhe me mire mos te me shikos se me ate qe me bere mbreme e shkreta ti po te takova diku vetem , e shkreta ti ! se ma hoqe trurin o njeri ma hoqe trurinnnnnnnnnnnnnn...............................  ...
Mbreme sa sme pushoi zemra nga pamundesia per te te shqyer te gjithen !
Te puc shume dhe te uroj nje dite te mbare me shume diell !

----------


## baby dream

...........ne kete hapsire qe eshte per te shkruar skisha ndermend te shkruaja por thjesht do veja nje  , por ka filluar nje shi me bubullima ketu ke ne , eshte si shi vere dhe desha sdesha une mikja ime , eshte dicka qe me shtyn te shkruaj !
Sepse shiu me kujton veren , vera plazhin , plazhi ty e keshtu te formohet nje nyje ne fyt sa gati ste mbyt . 
Dikur kam lexuar diku  : neqoftese nje dite do te me lesh te lutem beje ne nje dite me shi qe te pakten mos te jem i vetem duke qa por edhe qielli bashke me mua .......................!!!!!

Me eshte dukur thenie interesante por se mendoja se ndonje dite do te me hynte ne pune , por me duket se kam be mire qe e kam lexuar dhe qe edhe ti ne nje fare menyre ma plotesove deshiren , shiu vazhdon , nuk e di ku je , me ke je , si ndjehesh ......................................por nje gje e di , qe Ti ke arritur me dashje ose padashje ska rendesi , te me shkaktosh nje dhimbje , dhimbje qe se di se si i behet qe te me lere rehat ne hallet e shumta qe kam !





………Para 1001 ( !!!? ) shekujsh ,te gjtha karakteristikat e njeriut u mblodhen ne nje vend te mshefte dhe ….. 

……dhe kur EHUUU NUK SHTYHET teshtiu per here te trete CMENDURIA  (si gjithmone e cmendur ) tha kot , fjale e vertete ! dhe propozoi : Hajde lujame kukamcefti !INTRIGA e para ngriti doren larte , ndersa KURIOZITETI  duke mos u permbajtur pyeti : Kukamcefti ? Cfare eshte kjo loje ? Erdhi dhe pergjigja : Kjo eshte nje loje , filloi te sqaronte CMENDURIA , ne te cilen , une mbyll syte dhe filloj te numeroj deri ne 1 milion derisa te gjithe te mcifeni . Kur te mbaroj numerimin nisem per tjukerkuar dhe ate qe se gjej ai eshte fitues . 

ENTUZIJAZAMI duartrokiti , ate e ndoqi EUFORIA. GEZIMI aq shume kerceu nga qefi sa e bindi DYSHIMIN qe edhe ajo te luaje . 

Por jo te gjithe deshen te lujane , E VERTETA ishte kunder mcefjes , pse duhet te mshifemi ? Sido qe te jete ne fund te gjitheve ju gjejne . KRENARIA tha se kjo eshte ide idiote ( e mundonte fakti qe ai sishte I pari qe te propozonte nje loje ) KUJDESI nuk donte qe te rrezikonte …..

….. 1 , 2 , 3 ….filloi te numeronte CMENDURIA , e para u mcef SINQERITETI , u hodh menjehere mbas shkembit te pare , BESIMI  ungjit ne qiell , SUKSESI u ngjit ne majen me te larte te nje peme , SHPIRTGJERESIA asesi spo vendoste dot ku te mcifej , sepse cdo vend I bukur I dukej I pershtatshem per miqte e tij , BUKURIA kerceu ne liqenin e paster si kristal , TURPI u fut ne nje vrime te pemes , BUKURIA E MREKULLUESHME  gjeti vend ne krahet e nje fluture te bukur , LIRIA u vendos ne krahet e eres se lehte , EGOIZMI gjeti nje vend te bukur dhe te vecante , por vetem per vete , GENJESHTRA u hodh ne fund te oqeanit ( genjen u mcef ne krahet e vuajtjes )  , EPSHI u hodh ne vullkan , HARRESA harroi fare qe te mcifej ……….

……… 999.999, numeroi CMENDURIA , DASHURIA akoma skishte gjetur vend per tu mshefur , gjitha vendet ishin zene , Duke pare nje gonxhe te bukur u hodh brenda saj …….

………1  Milion, gerthiti CMENDURIA dhe filloi kerkimin Te paren e gjeti SINQERITETIN  menjehere pas shkembit te pare , pas saj degjoi BESIMIN qe po fliste me Zotin per punene fese , EPSHI doli nga vullkani nga frika se mos digjej , rastesisht aty afer u gjend edhe SUKSESI , EGOIZMIN as qe e kerkoi se ajo doli vet sa pa nje kosh me ushqime te mira …….

Nga gjithe ky kerkim CMENDURIA kishte etje dhe u hodh ne liqen , aty gjeti BUKURINE , me DYSHIMIN e kishte te lehte se ajo akoma spo vendoste ku te mshifej dhe kishte ngelur ulur akoma mbi shkemb . Keshtu CMENDURIA  I gjeti gati te gjitha nje nga nje , GENJESHTREN  e gjeti ne krahet e vuajtjes ( genjen , ne fund te oqeanit ) , HARRESA , kishte harruar fare te mshifej dhe se po luanin ndonje gje ……… 

Vetem DASHURIA akoma spo gjendej asgjekundi , CMENDURIA , kerkoi ne cdo cep te malit dhe fushave , dhe kur I humbi durimin mori nje shkop dhe si e CMENDUR filloi te gjuante gonxhet , dhe papritur ndegjoi nje ze dhimbjeje , nje gjemb I gonxhes I gervishti syte DASHURISE  dhe e verboi ate CMENDURIA nuk dinte cte bente dhe si ti kerkonte te falur DASHURISE , qante dhe I pergjerohej qe ta falte , dhe ne fund vendosi qe  P E R G J I T H M O N E te rrinte prane DASHURISE dhe ta ndihmonte ate .. 

………Qe atehere DASHURIA ESHTE E VERBER DHE ATE E NDJEK NGA PAS …..CMENDURIA

----------


## baby dream

o njerez doja ti ndaja me ju keto emaile nuk e di ju po mua me kane pelqyer dhe me mungojne shume

----------


## shkodrane82

Bukur baby dream shume bukur....shpresoj qe jeni akoma bashke pasi duket se keni dicka te forte me njeri-tjetrin. I lexova pa pertese.

----------


## baby dream

Shpirt , nuk e di ku do jem kur ti lexosh keto rreshta , pak rreshta besoj sepse dhe pak minuta dhe me duhet te nisem . Do jene shume pak rreshta por ndoshta me te sinqertet deri me sot qe ke mare nga une .

Shpirt , kur jam larg teje e kuptoj ne maksimum se sa te dua sepse cdo gje qe shikoj e lidh vetem me ty , edhe boren edhe rruget edhe malet edhe ajrin e ftohet por te paster edhe femijet e vegjel qe shohe ne makinat rreth nesh ……………………cdo gje e lidh me ty sepse te betohem TE DUA SHUME  dhe te kam brenda meje ne cdo cep te qenies time . Me pelqen qe skam shume kohe per te hartime por thjesht per nja 5 min dua te te shpreh qe kur jam larg me mer malli shume dhe gjithe kohes por ama gjithe kohes te kujtoj ty dhe udhetimin qe kam be ne beograd kur u nisa kur isha tek familja dhe nese te kujtohet kemi shkembyre mesazhet e para pak me te drejtperdrejta ndaj njeri tjetrit dhe akoma kam parasysh surratin tim me cel ne dore qe prisja qe te merja mesazh nga ti . Ka qene fillimi I nentorit .

Shpirt do jem larg ca dite fizikisht por me mendje dhe me shpirt dhe me endrra do jem me ty .

Te puth shpirti im , te puth engjelli im I vockel , do me mari malli per kacurrelat me te bukura ne bote do me mari malli per syte me te rralle ne bote …….. te puth pafundesisht

----------


## baby dream

Shpirt , sa me mer malli kur nuk jam me ty , me duket sikur shekuj ste kam pare , por gjej fuqine dhe te mendoj dhe te enderroj edhe me sy hapur ne cdo second dhe pres qe te vish , qe te te jepem I gjithi , te pres gjithe kohes edhe tani qe po shkruaj po te pres dhe qe momentin qe ti nisesh drejt meje per te ardhur ne mendimet e mia te ndjej , e kuptoj qe po vjen sepse kam dhe miq  qe I dua shume si hena , dielli , ajri , era , gjethet , lulet ………….. dhe ja edhe tani qe u nise drejt meje e kuptova qe po vjen sepse era me solli eren e flokeve te tua , e ndjej shpirt por ti mos u merzit me eren qe ajo te tradhtoi duke me treguar qe ti po vjen sepse kur une ste kam prane ata jan miqte e mi me te mire dhe nuk me lejne qe te jem I burgosuri I mallit per ty por me japin shprese qe nje nga ata era dielli hena yjet do te te sjellin tek une , do te te sjellin ne krahet e mi qe une mos te te lej perfundimsht kurre te ikesh me nga une sepse te dua shpirt sepse dua qe te te shikoj kur te ze gjumi , kur fle  heret ne mengjes ne momentin kur  nata puth diten qe sapo vjen , kur hap syte me te bukur ne bote , kur te them miremengjes shpirti im kur te te perqafoj fort ……….

Duke te shkruar mundohem qe heq sado pak mallin qe kam per ty , dhe te kujtoj gjithcka qe ka te bej me ty , cdo kujtim per ty eshte i varur ne mendjen time si pikturat ne mure , une I ruaj me shume fanatizem , i dua ato “piktura” sepse ato me ndihmojne qe mos te ndjej lotet ne fytyren time por duke i kujtuar mundohem te qesh sadopak dhe ne te njejten kohe t`I uleras te gjitheve qe flene : zgjohuni o njerez zgjohuni dhe shikoni se sa e dua !!!!

Te ndjej ne cdo moment edhe kur qqesh edhe kur qaj edhe kur zhytem ne boten time edhe atje thelle brenda meje ty te takoj , jam kudo me ty dhe kudo rrotull teje sepse te dua shpirt . O Zot pse valle duhet te vuajme aq shume vetem sepse duam dike , pse duhet qe te numerojme oret larg njeriut qe duam , pse nuk jemi cdo moment me njeriun qe duam ?

Shpirt te dua dhe mos e harro kete gje je futur ne jeten time pa u ndjere lehte fare dhe se di se si do ikesh ( nqse do kete ikje ndonje dite ) , nuk e di si do shkoje puna jone , nuk e di , e vetmja gje qe di eshte se TE DUA AQ SHUME  sa nuk gjej kurre fjale te ta pershkruaj por me beso me duket sikur cdo gje qe shikoj ka nje pamje nje ngjyre ka pamjen e buzeqeshjes tende ka ngjyren e syve te tu …………….. shikoj shume nga keto gjera dhe se di jam i verbuar qe nuk shikoj asgje tjeter pervec teje apo thjesht syri im do qe te te shikoje vetem ty !???
Ska rendesi , e rendesishme eshte qe te ndjej kudo dhe te shikoj kudo ………………..!!!!

----------


## [Perla]

Te bukura vertete ...

Tani o ka qene poete ose dashuria e tyre i ka shtyre te hedhin ne rreshta keto emocione !!!

Komplimenta !

----------


## amir_h

Hhmm ...
se di tepri e egzagjeruar kjo dashuri nuk mendon...sidoqoft ke kujdes se kjo dashuri aq e madhe mund te kthehet ne nje vuajtje te pafund ...
kalo bukur duke thuru ....

----------


## INFINITY©

*Keto e-maile jane me te vertet shume shume te bukura por jam pak kurioze qe te di nga behet baby_dream se ka 1 vit qe nuk po shkruan me e-maile te tilla?!

Shpresoj qe gjithe ajo dashuri nuk u kthye ne lendim dhe lote sic tha dhe amir_h.

Uroj me shpirt qe te ata te jene akoma bashke dhe me te dashuruar se me pare.*

----------

